# عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..



## المسوقه ام ناصر (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الان عطــــــــــــــورفرنسية عينــــــــــــــات 25 مل ..
والمعده من قبل شركة ( جينـــــي الشهيره )



ويطلع عليها عطور الماركات الصغيرة Mini perfume 

للرجال و النساء 
السعر (( 30 )) ريال لأي نوع 
الموجود المذكور فقط 
للطلــــــــــــــــــب الاتصال ..
(0551511002 )_( 0569948881 )


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

الحمدلله على كل حال


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (4 يناير 2014)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (10 يناير 2014)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (24 مارس 2014)

*رد: عطور فرنسية من شركة جيني الشهيرة بااروع سعر ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

